# Custom Tank Builders



## Cove (Jun 2, 2014)

Can anyone direct me to some builders in the GTA other than Miracles and NAFB? 

Looking to get a frag tank built! 

Thanks!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

For glass tanks I can't think of anyone else, but for acrylic tanks, a lot of ppl on the forum have frag tanks built by JT Acrylics (he's a forum sponsor- just send a pm), and Parimal of Primo Reef also builds acrylic tanks (http://primoreefacrylics.com/).


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd call Nate or Derek at Miracles and ask if they have tanks in stock that might match your specs. They often have tanks from abandoned orders in stock that are close to what you want and a bit more cost effective.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Tanks*

Havnt seen any action from those two in eons ....not even sure if they are into it anymore


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

What size frag tank are you looking for? I have 23"x16"x10"
AIO build, brand new in the box. You get to choose if you want your baffles in regular acrylic or Neon Color one for extra $

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ramez said:


> What size frag tank are you looking for? I have 23"x16"x10"
> AIO build, brand new in the box. You get to choose if you want your baffles in regular acrylic or Neon Color one for extra $
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are these Cell Cast Acrylic and what kind of warranty comes with them?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

From what I understand, Primo is no longer in business.


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

fury165 said:


> Are these Cell Cast Acrylic and what kind of warranty comes with them?


1 year warranty and yes top quality cast acrylic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Does NAFB make custom rimless tanks?


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

No idea !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes, NAFB builds custom rimless. John made mine!


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

Acrylic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

Sorry, glass


----------



## Cove (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. NAFB ive had a few problems with. They never completed my last 15 gallon frag tank after 3.5 months after they said 2 weeks of turn arounds.

Has anyone ordered from Advanced Acrylics?

http://advancedacrylics.com/collect...eparate-frag-racks-optional-3-sizes-available


----------



## Cove (Jun 2, 2014)

Ramez said:


> What size frag tank are you looking for? I have 23"x16"x10"
> AIO build, brand new in the box. You get to choose if you want your baffles in regular acrylic or Neon Color one for extra $
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where is this from? any more pics?


----------

